# Charakter erscheint nicht im Herold



## Mokel (13. April 2005)

Moin!

Erstmal DANKE das Ihr eine neue, funktionierende Version von BLASC released habt. Ich hab gerne gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider habe ich auch schon vor dem letzten Patch (1.3) versucht meinen Charackter (Mokel auf Mal'Ganis) in Eure Datenbank zu bekommen und es hat nie geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Debug-Modus zeigt mir an das alles erfolgreich eingelesen und übertragen wurde...trotzdem finde ich mich nie im Herold. Versucht habe ich es selbstverständlich mit der aktuellen Version 0.5.0.59

Ein Mail an blasc@black-Legion.info (Betreff: Nicht in Herolddatenbank) mit den debug.txt und einer aktuellen savedvariables.lua hab ich auch schon gesendet ...und leider bisher keine Antwort erhalten.

Könnt Ihr nochmal schauen ob meine Mail angekommen ist oder mir hier Hilfestellung geben ?


----------



## Fundi (13. April 2005)

Das wäre nice, da ich atm seit meinem wechsel der fraktion immer nur meinen alten char angezeigt bekomme, jedoch nicht den neuen... 

Herold aktualisiert fleißig aber mein neuer char will einfach nicht angezeigt werden, wo ran kann das liegen?

PS: Es wäre nice wenn sich einer von euch, unserer Probleme widmet thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



siehe signatur ---->


----------



## B3N (13. April 2005)

@Mokel
Ich werde heute Abend schauen, sobald ich zuhause bin, ob deine eMail uns erreicht hat und was wir für dich tun können.

@Fundi
Kannst du dich mal ins Spiel einloggen und folgendes eintippen(im chat):

/script BLASCProfile={};

Danach bitte aus- und wieder einloggen. Dieser Befehel sollte das BLASC Array in deiner savedvariables.lua leeren (stehen wohl noch alte Daten drin). Falls dies noch zu keiner Lösung des Problems führt, kannst du uns dann bitte auch deine debug.txt und saverdvariables.lua zukommen lassen an blasc@black-legion.info.


----------



## Claudi (13. April 2005)

hab auch ein Problem bzw. immernoch oO

- Blasc ist gestartet - keinerlei Updates erfolgen

nun hab ich Blasc deinstalliert - neu heruntergeladen - nix - er will ausserdem immer auf die neue Version updaten - immer :/ hab die aber drauf


----------



## B3N (13. April 2005)

@Claudi

Bist du sicher das du Version 0.5.0 BUILD 59 installiert hast? Versuch bitte folgendes, desinstalliere BLASC, leere deinen Cache vom Internetexplorer und downloade BLASC nochmal. Scheint mir  wie wenn es das Cahcing Problem vom Internetexplorer zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fundi (14. April 2005)

Thx hat alles geklappt... und noch eins, ich finde euer Program klasse, macht weiter so


----------



## Mokel (14. April 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> @Mokel
> Ich werde heute Abend schauen, sobald ich zuhause bin, ob deine eMail uns erreicht hat und was wir für dich tun können.



Und was gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (14. April 2005)

Mokel schrieb:
			
		

> Und was gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also die Übertragung etc. erzeugt keine Problem laut der Debuggerasuagebe. Kannst du dich mal einloggen und in der Charauswahl gehen und schauen ob BLASCProfiler auch wirklich aktiv ist? Sieht mir irgendwie aus wie wenn keine Daten ausgelesen werden...


----------



## Cereaux (14. April 2005)

Ich hab das gleiche problem es ladet zwar hoch aber ich kann weder eine Visitenkarte machen noch mein Profil auf der Page angucken..

oder dauert das ne weile hab das ugnefär vor 10-15 mins gemacht.
Und wie schickt man einen Debug Text?


----------



## Cereaux (14. April 2005)

kann mir keiner helfen mit meinem anderen chara hatt es auch immer geklappt


----------



## B3N (14. April 2005)

Starte BLASC im debug Modus (Link dazu findest du im Startmenug) log dich dann ins Spiel ein, beende WoW und im Ordner von BLASC der ist unterhalb deines WoW Verzeichnises dort findest du nun die debug.txt.

Diese bitte an blasc@black-legion.info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cereaux (14. April 2005)

ok ich habs gesendet!


----------



## Cereaux (14. April 2005)

Hey super es geht an was lags denn?


----------



## Regnor (14. April 2005)

Cereaux schrieb:
			
		

> Hey super es geht an was lags denn?
> [post="86461"][/post]​



nach dem upload dauert es im normalfall 10 minuten bis der char im herold auftaucht. um ungünstigsten fall sind sehr sehr viele ddaten vorhanden die abgeglichen werden müssen und es dauert dann noch einen intervall. das ist aber das worstcase szenario.


----------



## Mokel (14. April 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Übertragung etc. erzeugt keine Problem laut der Debuggerasuagebe. Kannst du dich mal einloggen und in der Charauswahl gehen und schauen ob BLASCProfiler auch wirklich aktiv ist? Sieht mir irgendwie aus wie wenn keine Daten ausgelesen werden...
> [post="86414"][/post]​


Upps...peinlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wars !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aus irgend einen Grund wurde BLASC deaktiviert ohne das ich davon eine Meldung erhalten habe. Und Der Debug-Modus prüft das ja leider nicht  :wink:

Danke für Hilfe, danke für diese Datenbank....DANKE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claudi (17. April 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> @Claudi
> 
> Bist du sicher das du Version 0.5.0 BUILD 59 installiert hast? Versuch bitte folgendes, desinstalliere BLASC, leere deinen Cache vom Internetexplorer und downloade BLASC nochmal. Scheint mir  wie wenn es das Cahcing Problem vom Internetexplorer zu sein.
> 
> ...




Funktioniert trotzdem nicht - auch beim manuellen Upload heisst es zwar: erfolgreich übertragen - aber nix aktuell :/


----------



## Ghost (21. April 2005)

Also erstmal echt geiles Prog...( macht schön weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Nun zu meinem Problem .. Bei mir ist alles aktiviert nur finde ich mein char nicht im Herold. 
Ein freund jedoch findet ihn.
woran kann das liegen?

thx for help

gruß
ghost


----------

